
Delivery of a Nvidia Tesla V100 to Our Edge Data Center [video] - 3xa
https://medium.com/@examesh/video-delivery-of-a-nvidia-tesla-v100-to-our-edge-data-center-40ecf64595d5
======
3xa
What do you think about the video? :)

~~~
Roboridge
Very cool, got a real Tron / cyberpunk vibe to it. Not really sure what you
do, but I'm curious now and might go check out your website - which I guess
was the point, amiright?

~~~
3xa
Thanks. Glad you like it.

Yeah, check out the website and contact us at any time if you have questions!

